# Mac Adresse 00-00-00-00-00-00



## Hawkzton (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,



Habe von einem Kollegen einen Laptop erhalten, wo es sich um folgendes Modell handelt:

HP Compaq 17" Presairo CQ71

wo leider vorher ein möchtegern-experte dran war.
Denke das Notebook wurde mit falschen Bios oder sonstiges geflasht, da der Rechner nichts mehr weiß, weder seriennummer, productnummer usw.
Alles ziemlich leer.

Die Mac-Adresse der Ethernet Schnittstelle zeigt wie oben genannt 00-00-00-.. usw im Command unter ipconfig /all, sowie im Bios, hatte auch mal auf der Netzwerkschnittstelle auf dem Mainboard geschaut, ist leider auch nicht beschriftet! 

Die WLAN Mac-Adresse ist vorhanden!

Kann die Ethernet Mac Adresse händisch ändern was natürlich auch nicht wirklich der Sinn ist!
Ein Bios Update von der Original HP Seite funktioniert nicht.

Ist nicht sonderlich wichtig da er eh immer über Wlan hantiert, und die Mac Adresse bei ihm zuHause definitiv nicht nochmal vorkommt.
Hat jemand sowas schon gehabt oder eine Idee?

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Atothedrian (17. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ja das geht, das ganze nennt sich spoofing und wird auch für Angriffe benutzt 

Ein Artikel dazu (ohne Gewähr!)
⇒⇒ » MAC-Adresse ändern unter Windows 7 (MAC-Spoofing)⇒ Windows7-Tuning.de ≡ High Performance Tricks

Generell ist es nicht tragisch, dass du sie änderst solang du eine nimmste die nicht in deinem LAN vorkommt. Die Mac Adresse wird für Kommunikation innerhalb eines IP Netzes verwendet. 
Die Zeiten, dass MAC Adressen wirklich eindueitg waren sind vorbei. Die werden auch schon doppelt vergeben.


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2014)

Die Adresse hat Styl und treibt jeden Admin in den Wahnsinn.

Sonst echte Probleme oder kommst du damit nicht ins LAN?


----------



## Hawkzton (17. Februar 2014)

wie gesagt ich denke er kommt zuhause damit locker klar, auf der Arbeit kam ich nicht rein, trotz allen Maßnahmen!  

Er benutzt eh nur WLAN @ home also kein Stress.

Einfach die Mac Adresse eintragen ginge ja... hatte ich auch gefunden!
Aber die originale, welche genau für diese Netzwerkkarte vorgesehen ist, kriegt man nicht mehr raus?

Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2014)

Chiphersteller fragen.

Bekommst du den Chipnamen, Modell, Serie, Fertigungsnummer raus?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Aufschrauben und gucken. Oft ist auf dem LAN Chip ein Aufkleber mit der MAC.


----------



## Hawkzton (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aufschrauben und gucken. Oft ist auf dem LAN Chip ein Aufkleber mit der MAC.


 
hat ich ja oben geschrieben, ist eben nichts drauf weder auf rückseite noch vorderseite des Mainboards!



@Research joa sollte gehen, ich werde mir das später mal anschauen, im Notfall gehts aber ja auch so.

Danke schonmal für eure Super Hilfe!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Hups, das hab ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Aer0 (17. Februar 2014)

probier mal mit einer netzwerk unterstütztzenden linux live boot cd aus dir die mac adresse anzeigen zu lassen, vieleicht ist die mac adresse nur in windows verändert, wei im artikel des 2. postes


----------

